# Who has a "hook" up for Gamakatsu Octopus Hooks?



## Jasper302 (May 31, 2009)

I bought some at Dicks yesterday and they were $3.50 for a pack of eight.

This seems the best deal so far.
http://cgi.ebay.com/GAMAKATSU-OCTOP...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5636ffd64b


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

$2.56 @ Walmart....


----------



## Gyro (Aug 19, 2009)

http://www.captainhookswarehouse.com/index.cfm?page=products&catid=6&view=1


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/Octopus-hooks/830520.aspx

try this place.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Good prices guys - but there's STILL shipping to absorb into that cost.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

you still have to drive to Wal-Mart


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

jstfish48162 said:


> you still have to drive to Wal-Mart


:lol: 
I know that's right!!
:lol:

I work 3-4 miles from one and I have one about 14 miles away- kinda near my house...
I get about 20 MPG in the Tacoma , so half a gallon of gas is less that the "customary" $7-$10 S&H.
:evilsmile

Did I mention I'm a cH&@p [email protected][email protected]???
:coolgleam

RAS


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

the good thing about janns netcraft is that you can physically walk into the store and shop. not just an internet site.

in today's economy, you have to be a cheap @&$ to be able to afford anything.


----------



## Jasper302 (May 31, 2009)

jstfish48162 said:


> the good thing about janns netcraft is that you can physically walk into the store and shop. not just an internet site.
> 
> in today's economy, you have to be a cheap @&$ to be able to afford anything.


Where is the store located?


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Maumee, OH.

US-23 South to Exit 6 which is Salisbury Road.Turn right and go to the first traffic light and turn left (BP Station on this corner). the store is on the right hand side. brown brick building.

if you don't see what you need on the floor, just ask someone at the counter. they have a huge area "in the back" where they store alot of their items.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Will you drive me down there???
:evilsmile :lol:

j/k!!


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

sure...you buy the gas!!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

jstfish48162 said:


> sure...you buy the gas!!!


I _knew_ you'd be there for me! :lol:


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

if you're in GR the new sportsman's liquidators had a bunch of mustad hooks. i saw a few octopus style hooks there. Some stuff is a pretty good deal, some is regular priced. I bought a 25 pack of mustad 3/0 ewgs for 4.50$ though. and paid 1.99 for a 5 pack of the heavier gauge ultra point red 4/0 ewgs.


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

Related question: What size do you guys use for building your harnesses?


----------



## Jasper302 (May 31, 2009)

Bob D said:


> Related question: What size do you guys use for building your harnesses?


I like to use size 1 hooks with a #5 Colorado Blade and #2 with any smaller blades.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

i use a size 2 octopus hook with #5 colorado blades.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

How come on harnesses everyone uses octopus hooks and not bait holder?


----------

